# St. Louis, Mo. Officer Stephen Jerabek



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

St. Louis Officer Suffers Fatal Heart Attack

*Officer.Com News*

The Officer Down Memorial Page has reported that St. Louis, Mo. Officer Stephen Jerabek suffered a fatal heart attack Wednesday, Feb. 21. 
Officer Jerabek, 60, had just completed the department's annual physical fitness test. 
He was still in the academy's gym when he collapsed. 
According to ODMP, he was then transported to St. Louis University Hospital where he was pronounced dead. 
Officer Jerabek had served with the St. Louis Police Department for 30 years.

_Officer.com will provide more information on this story as it becomes available._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

02/22/2007
*St. Louis officer passes fitness test, then dies*

*Officer Down: Stephen Jerabek *- [St. Louis, Missouri]









*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 60
*Additional Info:* Officer Stephen Jerabek had served with the St. Louis Police Department for 30 years.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Jerabek suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after completing the department's annual physical fitness test. *Date of Incident:* February 21, 2007

*St. Louis officer passes fitness test, then dies*
By Bill Bryan
St. Louis Post-Dispatch
A St. Louis police officer passed a mandatory physical fitness test Wednesday morning, then collapsed and died, authorities said.
Officer Stephen Jerabek, 60, collapsed in the Police Academy gymnasium about 11 a.m. He was pronounced dead at St. Louis University Hospital. Officials said he appeared to have had a heart attack.
Jerabek had been on the force for nearly 30 years, the last several on the desk at the Central Patrol station. He and his wife lived in Imperial. Funeral arrangements were pending.
The test requires every officer to run about 230 yards, jump two hurdles, drop to the floor, climb a 4-foot wall, go up and down six stairs, operate a push-and-pull machine, drag a 150-pound dummy 50 feet and fire an unloaded pistol five times with each hand. It must be completed within 4 minutes and 8 seconds.

Jerabeck passed the same test last year.


----------

